# Sugar Free Syrup at Starbucks



## Dizzydi (Feb 16, 2010)

Before being diagnosed diabetic I loved having a skinny vanilla latte. I had to stop having  

Today on a coffee run for work I discovered that they now do sugar free vanilla skinny latte's (and another but cannot remeber which one).

Yeah I can now enjoy the occassional vanilla skinny latte again


----------



## LisaLQ (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah - I have these when I go, but what's annoying is they sell the other syrups seperately to take home, but dont sell the sugar free one!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe youse all can clear up  mystery for me. I used to drink my fizzies 'full fat' always hated diet drinks because of the after taste of the sweeteners. I know sugar sends our numbers through the roof, which is sad cos I miss my Dr Pepper, but don't sweeteners do exactly the same thing?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 16, 2010)

They do sugar-free vanilla and hazelnut.

Alison, they shouldn't, because they don't contain any carbs


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey there

Sorry I can't clear this up as pre diagnosis i never drank fizzy drinks full fat or diet ( I hate the taste of sweetners). I also never normally drink sugar free or diet drinks now (water or coffee only) again as I don't like the taste of the sweetners.

Only had one skinny latte with the vanilla syrup and didn't test after it !! (& I did get the after taste of the sweetner once I had finished the drink - which I can live with now and again )


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 16, 2010)

Thing is I've been scared to try anything with sweeteners since diagnosis because I believed they might have the same effect as ordinary sugar. I live on copious amounts of tea and the odd fruit juice (from my own juicer) let down with water.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 17, 2010)

STarbucks have just earned another star from me. Hubby can't have dairy, and if you ask them, they do soya in some of their drinks too...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Thing is I've been scared to try anything with sweeteners since diagnosis because I believed they might have the same effect as ordinary sugar. I live on copious amounts of tea and the odd fruit juice (from my own juicer) let down with water.



Sweeteners such as polyols do generally contain carbs, but they are very slow-release unlike real sugar which is very quick release and will inevitably spike you high. The main issue with sweeteners is that they can have a laxative effect - more prononunced in some people than others.

Sweeteners in drinks I can only presume don't contain carbs since they are advertised as zero calories, so they must be different to those used in 'diabetic' chocolates etc.


----------

